

What to do if police try to search your phone without a warrant - lsh123
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/stop-police-phone-search-warrant-warrantless-illegal/

======
jedmeyers
I am now wondering what to do if police officer will forcibly use my finger to
unlock an iPhone 5S.

~~~
shimshim
repeatedly say "i do not consent to this officer using my finger" to any and
all that will listen.

and dont resist.

